# NorCal Mobile Wars 3x event July 12th in Reno!



## RenoAutoSound (Feb 10, 2011)

The next event in the NorCal mobile wars series is approaching fast. Less than 2 weeks till the big day. 

The show will be at Nevada Auto Diagnostics 2050 Kietzke Lane Reno, NV 89502.

Mark it on your calendars come out and have a good time.


----------



## secretsquirl (Dec 3, 2012)

IASCA MECA and DB Drag!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RenoAutoSound (Feb 10, 2011)

Less than a week to go! Who all is coming up, grabbing some points, and having fun?


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

I've heard more in a cemetary than I do in here.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

I wish I could be there Shawn but I have family from Phoenix up here.
I will post a link to this thread in some of the old gtg threads and draw up some attention. 

Hope you have a good event. :thumbsup:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## sierrarider (Jul 28, 2010)

I might come to check out some of the good stuff. Getting ready to put some equipment in my new car. I need to hear some top of the line systems utilizing DSP.

What time does it start?


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

I'm available that weekend and plan to make the drive.

I hope more people will be there.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

And it would be nice if the MECA flyer was posted in here. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Philimon (Jun 7, 2014)

More info? Time?


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Here's the flyer off of the MECA website...


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I'd like to make it, but promised to help my dad work on his car this weekend. Besides, I've got a noise issue I need to chase down before I compete again.


----------



## Philimon (Jun 7, 2014)

New to car audio, so wasn't sure what was worth taking photos of...:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

_MG_4679 by philimonmon, on Flickr

_MG_4733 by philimonmon, on Flickr

IMG_4610 by philimonmon, on Flickr

IMG_4625 by philimonmon, on Flickr

IMG_4587 by philimonmon, on Flickr

IMG_4572 by philimonmon, on Flickr

IMG_4492 by philimonmon, on Flickr

IMG_4499 by philimonmon, on Flickr

IMG_4545 by philimonmon, on Flickr

IMG_4568 by philimonmon, on Flickr


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

good stuff man,sorry i missed it,couldn't make the darn trip


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

What are those monstrosities in the back seat??


----------



## Philimon (Jun 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> What are those monstrosities in the back seat??


Another spectator told me dual-motor 21s.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> What are those monstrosities in the back seat??


I'm glad I wasn't the only one that didn't know. :laugh:


----------

